# Hairless dumbo rat



## xPinkratx (Apr 5, 2011)

Hello!
I'm new to this so please bere with me 
I have recently just purchased a hairless dumbo rat and was wondering if any one else had them.
I've had many rats in the past (hairy ones) but would be gratefull of any info on the hairless types 
x


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Well, the main thing they need (just with any other rat) is other rats...... Does he/she have cagemates? Keep them out of direct drafts and sunlight. But really, they are just rats.......


----------



## xPinkratx (Apr 5, 2011)

Hiya, thanks for your reply.
At the moment he is on his own. I've been handling him about 3 times a day. Do you have any? I've noticed he has a few dry patches of skin. Doesn't seem to be bothering him at all though.
x


----------



## Minerva (Aug 24, 2008)

I would get him a friend or 2.


----------



## xPinkratx (Apr 5, 2011)

Would it be safe to introduce another rat then? Would they not fight? I've had rats in pairs before and also alone but have never attempted to put them together because I was a bit worried they may fight?


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Rats need others of their own kind! And hairless ones can't thermoregulate, like furred ones can, so definitely need the body heat of their cagemates. How old is the one you have? Yes, I have two hairless rats (and 5 furred rats) living together.


----------



## xPinkratx (Apr 5, 2011)

He is around 11 weeks old.


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Yeah, get him a couple younger cage mates and intros should be pretty straight forward. He's only a baby, so there shouldn't be any troubles. I like to always have furry cagemates with hairless rats, to help keep them warm.


----------



## xPinkratx (Apr 5, 2011)

Thank you for your advice, will definatley consider that as I love my little hairless rat and I want him to be happy and healthy  x


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

I don't mean to sound nasty, but if you can't provide cage mates for him, really you shouldn't keep rats. They need the company of their own kind... Especially babies. You can't speak to him in his language or spend enough time with him to keep him solitary (and since they are mainly nocturnal, you're asleep when they are most active)... I always keep my rats in at least groups of three, so if one passes away, I'm not left with a lone one and I have time to find suitable replacement cagemates. As babies, they play a LOT and nobody can give them the stimulation other rats can  There are LOADS of ratty breeders around this site, so maybe have a nosey and see if you can find some nearby.


----------



## xPinkratx (Apr 5, 2011)

I didn't say I couldn't provide cage mates for him.. I want the best for my rat the same as you do and I came on here asking for advice that I gratefully recieved, thank you.


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Sorry... I just took the "definatley consider" as you were only thinking about taking the advice on board. I apologise if I took it wrong


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

I agree with Jen I took it that it was something you would consider, which was actually what you said, rather than something you would do.

I started with 2 rats and then introduced 2 babies when they were a year and a half old and they introduced very well to each other. 

Introducing babies would be very easy and he definitely needs another rat or 2 to cuddle up to to keep him warm and they lose heat so easily not having fur.


----------



## xPinkratx (Apr 5, 2011)

That's OK, no probs x
Can I also ask as I've never owned hairless before do they get any bigger than the hairy types. Mines a dumbo albino hairless (never owned a dumbo before) Have heard they can be slightly larger.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

One of my boys is a dumbo and he's no bigger than the other 3 top eared rats. It's a 'fairy tale' that seems to have been put about that dumbos are bigger, but they aren't.


----------



## xPinkratx (Apr 5, 2011)

Oh I see. I absolutley love the look of dumbo rats


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Yup... Like Eileen, said... They're just a rat  Sometimes hairless can look a bit smaller than a furred rat due to the lack of hair, though  But the dumbos are bigger thing is just a myth. The only difference between a dumbo and a top eared rat is in the ears...... Location and shape


----------



## catastrophyrat (Jul 8, 2009)

Hi -I have ratties (but i don't breed ) including hairless dumbos -tbh hairless can often be smaller than furred but all depends on the genes as some can be as big but in my experience never huge .
Can I be very nosey and ask where he came from as i am in Berks too and have never seen hairless for sale in this area ((pm me if you like )
The dry patches will improve with diet -try giving some treats which are good for skin and coat such as some on here such as malt paste and treatums etc
The Rat Warehouse - The Treats Aisle

sardines in a small amount of oil mixed with cous cous and a good quality mix will all help -never use any moisturisers on the rat .


----------



## Anna_x (Jun 2, 2009)

I always wondered how well hairless rats and furry rats get along?
If they fight could they not get injured more easily? 
Could it be ganged up on by the three furries? 
Would it be any harder to introduce than another furry?


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

No harder to introduce, nope... The other rats don't see it as a disability, so they wouldn't gang up on him. But they do get scratched easily during play....


----------



## catastrophyrat (Jul 8, 2009)

Some furries and their baldy friends 
3 year old Joey who is a normal rex but sadly going bald due to old age with little Roxy hairless Himilayan both dumbos








Sooty dumbo himi buck








Isabel dumbo hoody with Sooty and Sweep and the sadly missed Sky










Sweep black hooded dumbo


----------



## xPinkratx (Apr 5, 2011)

Aww your piccies are fab, you have lovely rats  x


----------

